

What happened to dinosaurs - ozh
https://www.google.com/search?q=what+happened+to+dinosaurs

======
dm2
It's from dozens of Christian sites and forum posts linking to that page and
because the search query matches the URL and page title exactly.

Google ranks the URL words too high it looks like.

Why is this BBC page not in the top 10 results? Is it solely because of the
page URL? It has more backlinks and a more trusted domain.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/dino_prog...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/dino_prog_summary.shtml)

This says that the original page has over 17 million backlinks, but that can't
be correct: [https://ahrefs.com/site-
explorer/overview/subdomains?target=...](https://ahrefs.com/site-
explorer/overview/subdomains?target=https%3A%2F%2Fanswersingenesis.org%2Fdinosaurs%2Fwhen-
did-dinosaurs-live%2Fwhat-really-happened-to-the-dinosaurs%2F)

And it participates in social media a lot:
[http://www.reddit.com/domain/answersingenesis.org](http://www.reddit.com/domain/answersingenesis.org)

Should Google decrease the "worth" of that domain? If there is content that
has a high SEO rating but is factually incorrect, does that deserve to be
lower on the search results listing?

Should Google display different cards based on the user? Someone which Google
determines is highly religious verses not religious would get different cards?

Update: Oh no, something needs to be done, this site is disgusting:
[https://answersingenesis.org/evidence-against-
evolution/bill...](https://answersingenesis.org/evidence-against-
evolution/billions-of-people-in-thousands-of-years/)

------
yitchelle
Google cards are getting interesting. Is this the new target for SEOers to aim
for, to get their site feature as one of the cards?

~~~
dm2
I still don't know exactly what swiping a card on Google Now means.

Sometimes I want to swipe a card because I've already read that article,
sometimes I want to swipe it because I have no interest in seeing that
article/specific webpage.

We need filters for Google Now, excluding some sites, having favorite sites.
I'd love to get ycombinator news through Google Now and have it learn which
stories interest me the most.

------
mfoy_
A more interesting search (in terms of the card) is "What happened to the
dinosaurs"...

